# Launch Control Confusion



## forlando (Dec 14, 2012)

Does the GLI, 2009, have launch control? I cannot get a definite answer on this. I have tried it and it does'nt work but, I have seen videos and articles that say it does. I went to dealer and they said it does not, but are willing to try to download a program. The tech said in 07 the GLI had it but not 09? Weird. Again it has to be a 2009 GLI not GTI. It is DSG.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Not all DSG equiped cars have launch control. The dealer has a file that they can flash to the transmission computer.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

do a DSG flash


----------

